
agileventures.org - arreche
AgileVentures is a registered charity and nonprofit that helps teams of developers get together online to form an Agile team and develop solutions for charities and nonprofits around the world.
======
brudgers
The |submit| page will post either the |url| field or the |text| field but not
both. If there is data in both the |text| field is submitted. To submit a
|url| the |text| field must be empty.

